# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Не получается создать тему

## Александр К

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=48  вот здесь

----------


## Александр 2

> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=48  вот здесь


Как понять?

----------


## Александр К

> Как понять?


Нажимаю создать, а там что то мелькает и всё. А темы нет )

----------


## Дамир

> Нажимаю создать, а там что то мелькает и всё. А темы нет )


Какой браузер используете ?
попробуйте гугл хром.

----------


## Александр К

> Какой браузер используете ?
> попробуйте гугл хром.


У меня хром ) И в других разделах создавал темы

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=48  вот здесь


Раздел вопросов к Патита Паване прабху премодерируемый. То есть, модератор раздела сначала проверяет ваше сообщение и потом, после его одобрения, сообщение показывается на форуме. Просто подождите, когда Патита Павана прабху зайдет на форум и начнет отвечать на вопросы.
Я, как администратор, ваше сообщение в этом разделе вижу.

----------


## Александр К

> Раздел вопросов к Патита Паване прабху премодерируемый. То есть, модератор раздела сначала проверяет ваше сообщение и потом, после его одобрения, сообщение показывается на форуме. Просто подождите, когда Патита Павана прабху зайдет на форум и начнет отвечать на вопросы.
> Я, как администратор, ваше сообщение в этом разделе вижу.


А,понятно теперь, я торопился, видать не обратил внимание, что там мелькнуло )

----------


## Александр К

"Последняя активность 11.06.2017 00:21"

А он прочитал ?

----------

